# Harder bite through raw diet?



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

IMHO a raw fed dog must have a harder bite! As chewing bones trains the jaw musculature this must actually result in the ability to bite harder. What do you guys think? Are there any experiences yet?


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Marina Schmidt said:


> IMHO a raw fed dog must have a harder bite! As chewing bones trains the jaw musculature this must actually result in the ability to bite harder. What do you guys think? Are there any experiences yet?


Well my 10 week old pup bites harder than any pup I have known, she is raw fed and it HURTS.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude, but this thread is...well....stupid.

There are many great reasons to feed raw IMHO, but if you need (or want) to feed your dog raw to get them to bite harder....you have problems.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but this thread is...well....stupid.
> 
> There are many great reasons to feed raw IMHO, but if you need (or want) to feed your dog raw to get them to bite harder....you have problems.


I like it the more smart asses the better. 
To the OP your question is dumb however I have started conditioning my dog for up coming trials we have been playing fetch, swimming, training, he has been wearing a weighted collar around the yard, more protein raw eggs and yes more raw bones for both his diet and jaw and head mussels.
The day before trial he will get fresh blood and gun powder to make him mean.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> .
> The day before trial he will get fresh blood and gun powder to make him mean.


I believe that's gunpowder and cocaine, the blood is just a visual.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but this thread is...well....stupid.
> 
> There are many great reasons to feed raw IMHO, but if you need (or want) to feed your dog raw to get them to bite harder....you have problems.


 
This was an excellent response… very well said.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> , the blood is just a visual.


Not acording to Caesar!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> Well my 10 week old pup bites harder than any pup I have known, she is raw fed and it HURTS.


Hello Tanith, 
Welcome to the forum.
it is great that you feed your puppy raw, i think that is a great diet and I used to feed it too back many years ago when i had less than the 40 dogs I have now. The dogs do great on it, and while their teeth are cleaner, stools much easier to clean, and coats healthier, I do not believe it contributes to a harder bite........especially in a 10 week old puppy.
I am sure with the very sharp puppy teeth it does hurt when he bites you.........I have about 80 puppies per year here and I know that some of them can really hurt when they bite you. 
To say that your puppy bites harder than any pup that you have ever known is an interesting statement, but still not something that is created by feeding a 10 week old puppy raw food.
I do wish you luck with your puppy and I hope it keeps biting hard for many years to come........I do believe that a balanced raw diet will increase the longevity of your dog and keep him biting for years to come.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have heard people recomend RAW bones to people who's ears aren't standing, something about the chewing muscles, but I don't remember exactly and have never had to deal with soft ears, but I haven't heard that RAW can make a dog bite harder.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well said Mike! Thank you!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I have heard people recomend RAW bones to people who's ears aren't standing, something about the chewing muscles, but I don't remember exactly and have never had to deal with soft ears, but I haven't heard that RAW can make a dog bite harder.


Suzan....read your post again, LOL. Are you talking about your ears standing or other people's ears?? LOL
OH, wait, maybe you meant the DOGS ears, I got it now!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

people's DOGS ears......
.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> people's DOGS ears......
> .


;-) I went to school with a guy who's ears were so big they could have flopped over like a Labrador, but they stood nice and tall and straight.......maybe his mom fed him a raw diet???? Never had the chance to see how hard he could bite though.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I just had sushi... who wants to take a bite from me?


OP,

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/wolfwood2/Fun pics/SEIZURE.gif


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike S., that was a much nicer and helpful way to respond to the OP, especially to someone new to the board:grin: #-o 

Marina...it was a weak moment, I usually exhibit slightly more self control.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Mike S., that was a much nicer and helpful way to respond to the OP, especially to someone new to the board:grin: #-o
> 
> Marina...it was a weak moment, I usually exhibit slightly more self control.



Now you're being mean to me!!! Because I was outta control and now I stick out like a sore thumb.

Marina, don't have a seizure, unless you want to or can't help it. Sorry.O


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but this thread is...well....stupid.
> 
> There are many great reasons to feed raw IMHO, but if you need (or want) to feed your dog raw to get them to bite harder....you have problems.





Chris McDonald said:


> This was an excellent response… very well said.


No it's not 'cause Jennifer put words in my mouth. And now everybody jumps on the bandwagon.http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/bandwagon.html I don't feed raw for my dog developing a harder bite. I just wanted to talk about if this could be a side effect.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I believe that's gunpowder and cocaine...


wow, if you can afford that for your dogs, i need your job! LOL!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Marina Schmidt said:


> No it's not 'cause Jennifer put words in my mouth. And now everybody jumps on the bandwagon. I don't feed raw for my dog developing a harder bite. I just wanted to talk about if this could be a side effect.


Marina I think the benefit of making a dog's jaw strong for biting is almost cancelled about by the fact we do bite work with out dogs. Bite work in and of itself provides enough overload deman on the muscles to create growth. I think Feeding raw you will probably not notice much jaw strength gained with a dog who does bite work, just because the dog is already getting a lot exercise in that capacity. Now in a dog who does not use it's mouth much, I bet we would see an increase in strength of the jaw.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

That makes sense.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Well said Mike! Thank you!



Me too.


----------

